# Fish trapped in BioFlow filter



## TheDude (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a BioFlow 6.0, something like this 8.0 here: http://eravox.com/userfiles/productlargeimages/product_29445.jpg

One of my balas (maybe 7 inches) jumped into the filter and swam down into the rear part around where the heater is in the picture. He is now face down endlessly attempting to swim into the bottom of the filter housing. It isn't so clear in the picture, but there's a ridge under the pump going all the way to the bottom (I think) that almost blocks off access between where the bottom red lines are coming in and where the heater is, so I can't scoop him up. It's almost like he's trapped in a pipe: he doesn't have room to turn and I have very little room to insert an implement. 

Anybody have any suggestions here? I don't think he'll appreciate it if I use a bent hanger.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

If you can't get him with an implement. Can you turn it upside Dow and let him fall out? Can you disassemble enough to free him. He's going to die of stress if you don't free him soon.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Also if you can put a piece of eggcrate or something over the intake so they can't jump in there at all, that would be good.


----------



## TheDude (Jul 17, 2013)

The filter is stuck to the tank with silicone and I really don't want to have to empty it (which I assume I'd have to do to stick it back on if I pry it off). I'm not even too sure what implement to try with. 

I will cover it in the future. I think Juwel should have had it go all the way to the lid though, or provided a cover ... or not had the barely accessible compartment at the back of it in the first place.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Is your fish still stuck in there? Alive? Did you turn off the filter? Can you remove the media baskets and reach him? I don't know that filter just from searching what you posted.


----------



## TheDude (Jul 17, 2013)

Still stuck. Media baskets don't help, the housing has hard plastic between the media and this (very useful) compartment


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you don't get him out and he dies in there you could have some major spikes in ammonia that you will loose all your fish.


----------



## TheDude (Jul 17, 2013)

Fish is out. Looking pretty ropey but should pull through. Thanks guys.


----------

